# Runaway Vizsla ;)



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

I know I just posted a vid of Lulu doing her agility thing, but my husband put this one together last night and I couldn't help but share!  I know you guys understand and appreciate the V endless energy and crazy athleticism and this short vid definitely showcases that!

http://youtu.be/_0dIw_E2mB4


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Ha! You guys crack me up!! Just AWESOME!! ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Great video! Lulu is definitely one happy pup.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Your video ROCKS - Lulu is definitely having fun.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Littlelulu, 

I can't see it! Would you consider enable for viewing on mobile devices (I usually can see your videos on iPhone/ipad, but not this one)?

Thanks! 
Victoria


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

Victoria - I went to change the settings on my Youtube page and under Syndication it says "No, this video should not be available on mobile phones and TV". The rest of our videos say "Everywhere" under this heading. Maybe it's the song I used (Runaway Baby - Bruno Mars)? Hmmm that's no good! ???


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I was able to see the video on a mac computer but the Iphone 5 and the Ipad min say "Not available on this platform"... Must be Adobe flash format. IOS can only play Html 5 not flash...

Too bad ... good video, must see  

PS the agility practice video http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,7052.msg54333.html#msg54333 is good on IOS.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Home now...saw it on a PC.

Fabulous! Your husband is a great video editor!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome video - your little girl is a gem!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Great video, Littlelulu! She seems like so much fun! ;D


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

My she is sure having a good time now isn't she?


----------

